# 2560 x 1440 @ 60 hz mit HDMI 1.4?



## jbjbjb (15. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich benutze einen 4k-Fernseher, leider nur mit HDMI 1.4-Anschluss, als Zweitmonitor. Full HD kann er mit 60 Hz darstellen, bei 4k gehen noch 30 Hz. Leider scheinen auch mit 2560x1440 nur 30 Hz möglich zu sein. Geht mit dem HDMI 1.4-Anschluss des TVs wirklich nicht mehr als 30 Hz bei 2560x1440, oder gibts da einen Trick?

Im PC ist eine GTX 970.


----------



## Soulsnap (16. April 2015)

Hdmi 1.4 ist eigentlich in der lage 60hz bei 4k darzustellen. Vielleicht packt dein TV einfach nicht mehr. Welches Modell ist es?


----------



## jbjbjb (16. April 2015)

LG 55LA9659

Habe aber schon häufiger gelesen, dass 4k mit 60Hz nur mit HDMI 2 geht, da bei HDMI 1.4 die Bandbreite nicht reicht.

Zumindest 2560x1440 sollte ja aber eigentlich möglich sein mit hdmi 1.4.

Hab vorhin versucht, selber ein Auflösungsprofil mit 2560x1440@60 zu erstellen in der nvidia Systemsteuerung, allerdings war das Bild sehr unscharf damit, hat also nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich einfach normal in Windows auf 2560x1440 stelle, hab ich wieder nur 30 hz.


----------



## yingtao (16. April 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hdmi 1.4 ist eigentlich in der lage 60hz bei 4k darzustellen. Vielleicht packt dein TV einfach nicht mehr. Welches Modell ist es?



HDMI 1.4 hat nur 8,16GB/s was zu wenig für 2160p@60Hz ist. 3840x2160x60x8x3/10^9=11,9GB/s (Auflösung*Bildwiederholrate*Farbtiefe*Farbkanäle). Man braucht also mindestens HDMI 2.0 was 14,4GB/s übertragen kann. 2560x1440x60x8x3/10^9=5,3GB/s. HDMI 1.4 sollte also ausreichen um 1440p@60Hz anzuzeigen. 

Wenn es am TV nicht geht kann es sein das bestimmte Auflösungen einfach im Scaler deaktiviert wurden wie es z.B. auch bei Philips Geräten der Fall ist. Welche Auflösungen unterstützt werden kann man normalerweise im Handbuch nachlesen. Wenn es mit einer selbst erstellten Auflösung in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung geht muss man vielleicht etwas mit den Werten rumspielen um etwas mehr schärfe zu bekommen (wie beim normalen Downsampling). Ein perfekt scharfes Bild wird man aber nicht erreichen können weil die geringere Auflösung auf die native interpoliert werden muss. Da immer der selbe Algorithmus verwendet wird bekommt man selbst bei 1080p auf 2160p kein perfekt scharfes Bild.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. April 2015)

Moin. Also wqhd sollte funktionieren, evtl. liegt es auch am HDMI Kabel, habe extra etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen bei mein HDMI Kabel damit 4K@60Hertz läuft.


----------



## jbjbjb (16. April 2015)

Also ich hab nun nochmal was versucht.

In Windows habe ich 1080p gewählt, dann GTA 5 gestartet und dort im Menü auf 2560x1440@60 umgestellt. Ich bin sicher, dass das soweit geklappt hat mit der Auflösung und den 60 FPS und unscharf ist im Spiel komischerweise auch nichts, anders als in Windows selber, wenn ich dort auf mein selbst erstelltes 2560x1440@60-Profil umschalte. 

Allerdings wurde alles irgendwie dunkel in GTA. Vielleicht kommt es mir nur so vor, aber kann es sein, dass hier eine Farbunterabtastung stattfindet im Spiel? Kann man das irgendwie klar feststellen?

EDIT:

Vielleicht sollte ich irgendwas an den Einstellungen des Auflösungsprofil manuell ändern? Momentan habe ich einfach alles auf automatisch, und oben 2560 x 1440 x 60 eingegeben. So sieht das standardmässig aus:

Imgur

Beim Timing gibts dann die Optionen: Automatisch, GTF, DMT, CVT, CVT - Reduziertes Blanking, Manuell

Hab gerade mal die vorgegebenen Timings durchprobiert und keines davon funktioniert mit dem TV. Der Screen bleibt einfach schwarz. Evtl kann ich bei Manuell andere Werte eingeben? Oder bringt das alles nichts?


----------



## Superwip (16. April 2015)

UHD mit 60Hz funktioniert über HDMI 1.4 via Farbunterabtastung. Das Ergebnis ist wohl besser als bei einer Ansteuerung mit 2560x1440.

Ob der ganze Spaß grundsätzlich funktioniert hängt freilich von der Grafikkarte bzw. deren Treiber und dem TV ab. Farbunterabtastung könnte auf Seiten der GraKa ein Problem sein, die 2560x1440er Auflösung auf Seiten des TV.


----------



## jbjbjb (16. April 2015)

Also dass 4k nur mit Farbunterabtastung funktioniert, wenn ich 60 Hz will, ist mir schon bewusst. Das ist im Prinzip auch eine Einschränkung, mit der ich leben kann.

Ich möchte aber irgendwie 2560x1440@60 hinbekommen, ohne Einschränkungen, was ja theoretisch möglich sein sollte mit HDMI 1.4.

Wie gesagt, ich bekomme es zwar hin, wenn ich im nVIDIA-Treiber manuell ein solches Auflösungsprofil erstelle, allerdings eben nur mit diesen automatischen Timing-Einstellungen:

Imgur

Und vermutlich liegt es genau an diesen Einstellungen, dass Text irgendwie verschwommen aussieht damit.

Mir kommt es auch komisch vor, dass unten bei den automatischen Timing-Einstellungen 1920 x 1080 steht unter "Aktive Pixel". Ist das bereits eine Einschränkung, die der nVIDIA-Treiber hier macht, damit der TV überhaupt läuft mit dieser Auflösung bei 60 Hz? Ist es evtl gar kein richtiger 2560x1440 Output, sondern nur Downscaling, mit diesen Einstellungen?

EDIT: Und kann ich davon ausgehen, dass keine Farbunterabtastung stattfindet, wenn ich den Text von diesem Bild problemlos lesen kann auf 2560x1440@60? http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201412/chroma-subsampling-test-4k-tv.png


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2015)

Es ist auf jedenfall downscaling. 
Nativ kann nur die UHD Auflösung angesprochen werden.
Wenn der Fernseher das dann nicht beherrscht, wird garnichts angezeigt. 
Das es unscharf wird, liegt dann am Scaler der Fernsehers.


----------



## jbjbjb (18. April 2015)

Hm, das ist aber schon sehr schlecht.. Dann ist es also mit diesem TV komplett unmöglich, 2560x1440 bei 60 Hz zu haben, obwohl es von der Bandbreite her eigentlich reichen müsste?

Bin mir grad am überlegen, einen anderen TV zu kaufen dann und diesen hier auf eBay oder so zu verkaufen. Gibt es ein günstiges Modell mit 55" oder mehr, das 60 Hz unterstützt mit allen Auflösungen (also auch mit 4k)? Schätze mal, er muss einfach HDMI 2.0 haben, oder gibts sonst noch was wichtiges zu beachten?


----------

